# PFS 2000th post Giveaway



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey guys, I just realized my posts are approaching 2000 so here`s the deal, when I hit 2000 I`m gonna giveaway one of my PFS in a drawing, if your interested let me know in this post and when I hit 2000 I`ll draw a winner...good luck


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I' m IN


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Congrats, On nearing the 2000 mark.

Count me in please for the draw; although pity it not first in, best dressed, to win; dam.

Cheers Aussie Allan In Thailand


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Piped at the post by seconds for the first reply.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm all up in your giveaway.

Congrats on your bimillenial contribution to this community


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Count me in, please!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I am in ... thank you very much

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

congratulations!

I will be honoured to be in!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I am in, and congratulations!!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

congrats on reaching 2000 posts, count me in too please.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

congrats on makin 2grand bro! count me in too plz


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

count me innn =D


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm in! need one of yourPFS for my collection

Fwv2


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

I'M IN THANKS


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi AZ. Congrats on nearing the 2000 mark! I wonder - how many of those are in the word association game thread? 

Anyhow, I'm in!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks, appreciate the opportunity.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm in and congrats on approaching your 2000th post!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey I'd love to be in Ray and gosh you post fast!


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Congrat's on your 2000 posts!

I look forward to when my knowledge base is sufficient enough that I can positively contribute here.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Now that's a Real Gift. *


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome AZ! Congrats on 2k  IM IN!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

congrats on upcoming 2000!

I would love to receive one of your beauties, so count me in too.

Darren


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in too, Thank you for this Giveaway :thumbsup:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Im in AZ Stinger!! Your a very kind guy.

SMS


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Count me it buddy. Congratz on your upcoming 2000th post


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

cangrats. im in.


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm in thanks


----------



## slingshothunter135 (May 3, 2013)

I am interested in this give away I love pickle forks


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Im in! I can't believe you are at almost 2k already, I remember when you joined here and I was at like 250.


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Count me in please. - John


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't put me in for the draw, but I do want to send congratulations on your 2000.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Charles, way too much time here, lol


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im in, but only because i never win these giveaways. so congrats to your upcoming 2K and congrats to the future winner.


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in,beginning to really like those PFS.

Melvin


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

If you don't mind newbies then I'd love to be in too!

Thanks for doing this either way, just 47 more to go


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Congratulations! I would love to be part of your giveaway  count me in!

cheers, Tom


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hrawk ain't Never gonna catch you!. Put me in please.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

you got it Bud...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

congrats az put me in


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'M IN........thanks for the offer.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a great prize for a giveaway. Heck yeah I'm in, and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm in thanks


----------



## Arkemedes (May 1, 2013)

Im in. And congrats on 2000!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in .. And Trying to up my posts hate to think how long it will take to hit 2000 good job


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats on nearing 2000 posts! Wow. I think this is my 50th haha.
Count me in, and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

flipgun said:


> Hrawk ain't Never gonna catch you!. Put me in please.


Lol 

Congrats on the milestone. And kudos for the generosity.


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Another act of generosity so glad to be a part of this forum. I don't even know how I got started. Hahah. But I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity. -Leo


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > Hrawk ain't Never gonna catch you!. Put me in please.
> ...


Worked 20 hours straight, saw 20000 :bonk:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

flipgun said:


> Hrawk ain't Never gonna catch you!. Put me in please.


Hrawk's giveaway was for 1000 likes, not posts ;-)


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

How could I miss it? I'm in of course... :thumbsup:


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in please!


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Well done - I would like to be in. Thanks.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Iam in


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

congrats!!! please count me in


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

im in


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

i am in ! i like u 2000 times ;-)


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

count me in


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

I'm in!! That's very generous of you, THANKS!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in.

Thanks in advance for the chance to win.


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

Congratulations on your 2000 post when you get there. As you may see this is my 1st post here. I have been reading a lot about slingshots & am working on making my first. Got several holly forks drying in the shed. Cut a few pouches & going to get some surgical tubing soon or maybe an old bicycle tube for bands. Getting a lot of reading about the subject done. A lot of talent around here. I guess I'm kinda late in life starting on a new hobby (64). So here's to you on your 2000 post with my 1st post. CHEERS & count me in for your contest. Bobby in NC.


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

With this post I am in. Heheh. Thanks for the opportunity. Good luck to all. -Leo


----------



## slingshothunter135 (May 3, 2013)

I am in!!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Grats!! I will join.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make some more posts man! Lets get that thing up there!!!!!

I'm gonna start asking you slingshot related questions, knowing your weakness for all things slingshot, prompting you to reply... increasing your post count.... and BAM! GIVEAWAY CITY! (population: btoon)

SO, AZ Stinger, buddy, mate, giver awayer of all things good and great, maker of the best slings seen to date...... :naughty:

How many slingshots.... do you have..... WITH a working bandset ready to sling some ammo??? My guess is 7.

Your loyal followers desperately await your answer. :king:


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

That would be 41 B....ahhhh, tricked again


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen!!!!! J/K lol WOW dude! You have me beat, coming in at a lowly 35 here  :bowdown: The sickness is strong within you.

I'm thinking of another question..... in the meantime AZ, you should go associate some words!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

We won`t get fooled again, hahahha I`m on to ya B


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

AZ, I was thinking..... and I'm curious about your working conditions for this upcoming summer.... being in Arizona you gotta escape that heat/sun... do you have an outdoor workshop with a nice shaded area... perhaps a fan circulates the air nearby... inquiring minds want to know, so please describe your workshop/space. Set the scene for us...


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for asking B, always willing to give folks the tour of my state of the art facilities, it`s got it all, temp control ( Az sun ) shade, you name it, not to mention all the latest equipment...take your time, look around...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> 20130513_141422.jpg Thanks for asking B, always willing to give folks the tour of my state of the art facilities, it`s got it all, temp control ( Az sun ) shade, you name it, not to mention all the latest equipment...take your time, look around...


I do the same thing Ray. Garage with big door and side door open,a bench vice under the big mesquite beside the garage.

Just move like a lizard and try to stay in the shade. LOL

Jim


----------



## mattattack (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Stinger,

please count me in! pfs are my favorite


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Count me in as well! Thank you and congrats!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

ok 3 more then we got cha! Managed to get a couple lucky stragglers in I see ^^ awesome! We have the same scroll saw buddy! Looks like quite the work area! To think that's where all the slingshot magic happens!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey man! I'm in!


----------



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

Please count me in!

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Please count me in, AZ!

Thanks!


----------



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm In and congratulation buddy!!!


----------



## danjk36 (Jan 9, 2013)

im in if it aint to late


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Count me in AZ. Looks like you have a couple more posts before hitting your mark!

Congrats

-Bryan


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm already in, but an official congrats on just hitting your 2000th post. That's quite some milestone buddy.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Ox, I only wish it was all sensible contributions, lol, but here we are......spoke with Capnjoe last night and he will be doing the drawing down in Fla due to the fact that I don`t have a vid cam (Thanks Joe) good luck to all it`s been fun, my only hope is that this PFS ends up in somebody`s pocket and not hanging on a wall...Ray


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

BE THE FORCE WITH PFS SHOOTERS ...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

AZ Stinger said:


> Thanks Ox, I only wish it was all sensible contributions, lol, but here we are......spoke with Capnjoe last night and he will be doing the drawing down in Fla due to the fact that I don`t have a vid cam (Thanks Joe) good luck to all it`s been fun, my only hope is that this PFS ends up in somebody`s pocket and not hanging on a wall...Ray


Lol! Hey, in Ray's defense, that guy has a lot of freakin slingshots! WOW! Can't shoot em all at once! Some gotta hang  And quite effectively i might add. If your sling is won by anyone... I'm sure it will go in to "the rotation"


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Is everyone who commented to this topic IN? Like ABG, dgui, and Hrawk? I know Charles is out...


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I`d say so...


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

Im in Hope to get picked 
Fingers crossed


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"I only wish it was all sensible contributions"

If that were a requirement for posts I would have 2.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

HE HIT 2 THOUSAND!!!! :3 Good luck to everyone. If i got it, i would shoot it everywhere i went! Im nervous..

SMS


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

AZ Stinger said:


> my only hope is that this PFS ends up in somebody`s pocket and not hanging on a wall...Ray


hmm . . . how bout if the pants are hanging on the wall with the pfs in its pocket ?

:rofl:


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Works for me...


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

WOohoo


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is the big winner. Congrats!

View attachment IMG_2329 (1).MOV


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Good to see your mug around here some Capn!

Congrats to Melvin!

Or was I supposed to post that?

-Bryan


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It's just Melvin. The 33 was his order of appearance.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats to Melvin and AZ!

Thanks for offering the give away, AZ!

Thanks for doing the raffle and vid, Capnjoe!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Capnjoe, a great guy, thanks again buddy, and Melvin congratulations, send me your address via pm and I`ll get that shooter out to ya....


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

No thing but a chicken wing! Anytime. I'm happy to help.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good give away!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice job all around and congrats to Melvin!


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

Cool beans guys, thanks for the opportunity & congratulations Melvin!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats, Melvin!


----------

